# Downtime Today



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

There was a period of downtime just now and we're looking into what caused it.

Can anyone provide a time and timezone of when they were not able to access the site anymore?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

about 2:25 pm mountain time


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks.

It turns out that it was a network issue with our host. All should be well again.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

5:23-2:31 pm (right now) went out again on me , and board going super slow.. heads up.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot to pay the Troll that governs SAS. He's one mean -spirited ******* son-of-a-gun-and-knife-and-bomb. He lives under the bridge over troubled waters.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

NES said:


> 5:23-2:31 pm (right now) went out again on me , and board going super slow.. heads up.


Thanks for the heads up! 

You (and everyone else!) can post speed issues in this thread:
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/is-it-me-or-the-boards-are-slow-50509/

I just want to keep everything in one place.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Drew said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> You (and everyone else!) can post speed issues in this thread:
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/is-it-me-or-the-boards-are-slow-50509/
> ...


Sorry :rain ... :hide


----------

